# Melbourne (Aus) Agistment



## Andi (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey, 
Just wondering if anyone knows any agistment in the inner city kind of area of Melbourne? (Australia) 

I'm thinking about going their to uni next year if I get in but I got to find somewhere to agist my girl. I've looked online but there is nothing that I can find close enough. 

Cheers, 

Andi


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Afraid i can't help you there...

Just wanted to say, I am from canberra also! Do you ride Pony Club or mounted games? Would I know you?


----------



## Andi (Aug 20, 2008)

I was in pony club about 5 years ago. Canberra Lakes. 

But I "gave up" horses a couple of years back and am just getting back into it. 

I keep my girl out at Pine Ridge in belconnen. I probably know you , everyone in pony club seems to know each other.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Well I live in Geelong. Which is a short driving trip away from Melbourne. I think since Melbourne's a pretty busy city there wouldn't be any room for agsiment or horse stores. Move down to Geelong! We're much more relaxed, have heaps of agistment places and it's only an hour or less drive to Melbourne!


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

what does aggistment mean?


----------



## Andi (Aug 20, 2008)

Like where to keep your horse, like stabling or something. I just have always called it that.


----------



## MrsB (Dec 2, 2008)

Unfortunately you wont find anything close to, or in the city. Its just not big enough 

However there are places that are close to on the east and west sides. I'm from the east side (Yarra Valley) and its pretty much Horse Mecca out here. My family owns a small agistment property and there are atleast 20 other properties within a 10km radius from us.

Im about 40 minutes from the middle of the city.


----------

